#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > GATE, IES, JTO, PSU Exams Zone & Related Discussion >  >  BSNL JTO 2007 Previous Year Solved Question Paper

## saloni

1. Modern capacitors which have high capacitance in small size use a dielectric of
(A) paper (B) rubber (C) ceramic (D) Mylar

2. The Maximum spectral response of the germanium and silicon is in the
(A) infrared region (B) ultraviolet region (C) visible region (D) x-ray region

3. For an insulating material, dielectric strength and dielectric loss should be respectively
(A) high and high (B) low and high (C) high and low (D) low and low.
_
Please find the complete JTO 2007 solved paper attached!_





  Similar Threads: BSNL JTO 2010 Previous Year Solved Question Paper BSNL JTO Question paper 4 2014 Previous Year Solved Question Paper BSNL JTO Question paper 2 2014 Previous Year Solved Question Paper BSNL JTO 2006 Previous Year Solved Question Paper VITEEE 2007 Previous Year Solved Paper | VIT 2007 Solved Question Paper

----------

